

Supporting FreeBSD - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2010-12-01-supporting-FreeBSD.html

======
cperciva
I know most people here don't use FreeBSD, but I'm sure you all use open
source software in some form. If you're making money, why not share some of
that with the project(s) which made your companies possible?

Who will join me?

~~~
RexRollman
I've donated to OpenBSD, which is my favorite of the BSDs.

